#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  kleinste rookmachine

## pjbeta

Hallo,

ik wil in mijn projectscooter een rookmachine inbouwen. Hij moet daarom zo klein mogelijk zijn. Ik heb totaal geen verstand van de merken en alles wat erbij komt kijken. Ik zoek de kleinste maar het moet natuurlijk ook weer niet te duur zijn. De straal moet hard kunnen spuiten. En is het mogelijk om de straal door slangetjes naar buiten te lijden :Confused:  en zijn er nog meer dingen waar ik op moet letten?

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Kleiner dan dit ga je ze niet vinden... hangt wel een prijskaartje aan vast: 

http://www.rolight.nl/catalog/produc...oducts_id=1572

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Wel een filmpje posten wanneer je project af is he :Cool:

----------


## pjbeta

> Kleiner dan dit ga je ze niet vinden... hangt wel een prijskaartje aan vast: 
> 
> http://www.rolight.nl/catalog/produc...oducts_id=1572



dit is echt veel te duur  :EEK!:  ik zat eigenlijk onder de honderd euro te denken :Embarrassment:

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Mmm, op zich zouden die dingen best te vinden moeten zijn, maar ik ben bang dat deze allen buiten jouw budget vallen. Conrad had vroeger best kleine machines oa de F..T10. Ook het merk Krypton heeft kleine spuitertjes, maar hoe lager de prijs, des te minder je er bij voor moet stellen. Daarnaast, hoe zit het met de stroom voorziening op die scooter ? Moet dat ding vrij rijden of heeft hij een vaste opstelling en heb je de becshikking over 220V ? 
Kun je ons iets meer vertellen ? Fotos wil ik zeker zien als het toch gelukt is...

----------


## pjbeta

> Mmm, op zich zouden die dingen best te vinden moeten zijn, maar ik ben bang dat deze allen buiten jouw budget vallen. Conrad had vroeger best kleine machines oa de F..T10. Ook het merk Krypton heeft kleine spuitertjes, maar hoe lager de prijs, des te minder je er bij voor moet stellen. Daarnaast, hoe zit het met de stroom voorziening op die scooter ? Moet dat ding vrij rijden of heeft hij een vaste opstelling en heb je de becshikking over 220V ? 
> Kun je ons iets meer vertellen ? Fotos wil ik zeker zien als het toch gelukt is...



ik heb van die dingen van MC Crypt gezien en die leken me niet al te groot en waren volgens mij 69 euro. Het liefst doe ik hem onder mijn kappen maar het kan ev ook ik me buddy. Dan hoe ik voortaan me helm maar bij me :P me scooter levert 12v maar ik kan altijd wel ergens een grotere accu kwijt... en uiteraard maak ik foto's en filmpjes als het gelukt is.

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

> me scooter levert 12v maar ik kan altijd wel ergens een grotere accu kwijt... en uiteraard maak ik foto's en filmpjes als het gelukt is.



Uhm, accu ? heeft een rookdoos niet gewoon 12 volt nodig omdat er een verwarmings element in zit ? wat voor vermogen levert die accu van jou wel niet ? Of heb je een zijspan omdat het om een vrachtwagen accu gaat ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Max

Antari heeft ook een kleine machine op de markt, echter wel weer een stuk groter als die "Jasper-Lichtbron" aangaf:

 

Kost  599,-

----------


## pjbeta

:EEK!:  zijn er echt niet gewoon simpele goedkope KLEINE rookmachines van onder de honderd euro? Er is toch wel iemand die ervaring met die dingen heeft? en kent iemand die kleine MC Crypt?

----------


## soundcheckfrits

conrad rookdoos

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Die van MC Crypt vallen niet onder de noemer klein, althans niet als je ze in een scooter in wilt bouwen. Daar heb je ook nogal aardig wat stroom voor nodig aangezien er toch meestal 800W aan element inhangt wat warm moet worden, teveel voor jou scooter-accu ben ik bang! Datzelfde geldt overigens voor de Antari F10 en consorten; komt vrijwel allemaal uit dezelfde sjanghai fabriek. 

Probeer anders eens een mechanisme voor co2 partoontjes te vinden ofzo. Lijkt me veel stoerder en die slagroompatronen zijn niet groot. Kwestie van een ventieltje erop wat je met een stuurspanning open kunt zetten en je bent al klaar. Wel wat knutselwerk vereist natuurlijk.

----------


## jaspertje

showtec heeft toch ook bussen met rook??
klein en niet zo duur

http://www.verkoop.licht-geluid.nl/m...y-ww02525.html
MagiCan Hand-Rook (spray)
Art.Code WW02525
Rookspray uit een spuitbus 
Ideaal voor thuisgebruik, op gelegenheidsfeestjes, nachtclubs enz. 
Bijzonder handig in gebruik, makkelijk en veilig 
Totale spray-tijd: 5 minuten (20 seconden volstaat om een doorsnee kamer te voorzien van een lichte mist die 1 a 2 uur blijft hangen. Kamer ventileren om de rook te doen verdwijnen )
€ 8,30
mvg jaspertje

----------


## DJ_matthias

vette prut! die spuitbus...
heb er ooit zo eentje gehad, voor ik een rookmachine kocht.
effect is te verwaarlozen:
*het verdwijnt zo
*het lijkt op spray tegen muggen ofzo
*het stinkt ongelooflijk hard naar gas
*het vult echt geen kamer op 20 sec...
*het is bijna niet zichtbaar in gewoon zonlicht, enkel als je het echt voor een bundel licht spuit zie je het een beetje, lazerstralen worden er wel goed zichtbaar door(ook maar heel even)

dit is HELEMAAL NIET te evenaren met een rookmachine!

----------


## pjbeta

> Die van MC Crypt vallen niet onder de noemer klein, althans niet als je ze in een scooter in wilt bouwen. Daar heb je ook nogal aardig wat stroom voor nodig aangezien er toch meestal 800W aan element inhangt wat warm moet worden, teveel voor jou scooter-accu ben ik bang! Datzelfde geldt overigens voor de Antari F10 en consorten; komt vrijwel allemaal uit dezelfde sjanghai fabriek. 
> 
> Probeer anders eens een mechanisme voor co2 partoontjes te vinden ofzo. Lijkt me veel stoerder en die slagroompatronen zijn niet groot. Kwestie van een ventieltje erop wat je met een stuurspanning open kunt zetten en je bent al klaar. Wel wat knutselwerk vereist natuurlijk.



 Dit vond ik op www.conrad.nl. lijkt me toch niet echt groot
*MC CRYPT MINI FOGGER NEVELMACH*
Bestnr.: 590400 - 8A 
*slechts 39,95 EUR*

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Je kan ook een Antari Z-80 kopen. Plus een zwaarde accu. Doe daar een omvormer tussen van 700 watt of meer. En Voila. Weet niet hoe duur het is.

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## DjFlo

Baszza91 ik denk dat de Z80 iets te groot is voor een scooter. Zeker als je daar nog een accu bij wilt.
Ik kom trouwens de site van conrad niet in. 
Wat doe ik fout?

Groeten
Floris

----------


## pjbeta

oke ik denk dat ik voor die ga:
*MC CRYPT MINI FOGGER NEVELMACH*
Bestnr.: 590400 - 8A 
*slechts 39,95 EUR* 
(plaatje is de link) want hij is lekker klein en goedkoop. Tenzij ik nog hele slechte berichten hierover krijg... Alleen heb ik nog een vraag: kan ik hier een slangetje op aansluiten die zich weer opsplitst in 2 en de rook naar buiten leiden? smelten die dan niet? en bouw ik hiermee ook een beetje druk op zodat het er mooi uispuit?

----------


## jaspertje

> oke ik denk dat ik voor die ga:
> *MC CRYPT MINI FOGGER NEVELMACH*
> Bestnr.: 590400 - 8A 
> *slechts 39,95 EUR* 
> (plaatje is de link) want hij is lekker klein en goedkoop. Tenzij ik nog hele slechte berichten hierover krijg... Alleen heb ik nog een vraag: kan ik hier een slangetje op aansluiten die zich weer opsplitst in 2 en de rook naar buiten leiden? smelten die dan niet? en bouw ik hiermee ook een beetje druk op zodat het er mooi uispuit?




koperen buisje zou ik doen zeker geen pastic niet brand veilig

----------


## pjbeta

> koperen buisje zou ik doen zeker geen pastic niet brand veilig



 maar word het erg heet?

----------


## soundcheckfrits

jah, heb keer voor de lol een pvc elecktra buis voor me rookdoos gehouden, en daar kon je nadityd gewoon een knoop in leggen.

----------


## laserguy

Na de spuitmond toch dik over de 100 graden (interne temperatuur zit rond de 225 graden) en koper geleidt goed de warmte dus... Na de spuitmond zul je zeker de buisjes KORT moeten houden want de rook slaat snel neer op de binnenkant van je leidingkjes

----------


## pjbeta

maar die koperen buisje worden dan ook enorm heet? Is het trouwens ook mogelijk om de rook een kleur te geven? zoja wat zijn de kosten hiervan?

----------


## @ndrew

maar hoe zit het nu met de stroom voorziening die scooter geeft nog steeds geen 230v en een omvormer valt ook ver boven je budget. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pjbeta

daar vinden we nog wel wat op... miss omvormer van 500 Watt dan gaat ie maar in me buddy... plus een sterke accu en dan maak ik een paral. schakeling zodat je hem niet kan gebruiken zonder mijn sleutel. Het word miss wel een probleem me mijn radio... maarja radio is inmiddels ook niet origineel meer dus als het moet dan maar geen radio...

----------


## driesmees

Rook uit een rookmachine een kleur geven is onmogelijk, daarover is al eens een ellenlange discussie geweest. Niet proberen dus. Of je kan verf vernevelen in je rook  :Big Grin:

----------


## @ndrew

> daar vinden we nog wel wat op... miss omvormer van 500 Watt



ik kan je verzekeren dat dit niet binnen je budget valt ik heb op me werk ik een boek zitten bladderen met omvormers van 12v dc naar 230v ac maar die dingen zijn behoorlijk aan de prijs dus hou hier rekening mee :Smile:  .

----------


## driesmees

220V kabel kost 1,58€ per meter, hoe ver wil je rijden?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Controller

> 220V kabel kost 1,58 per meter, hoe ver wil je rijden?



Stoethaspel  :Smile:

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Is het origineel moet dan bouw tog een tv in. Pc boxjes erbij.... Wel handig als je staat te wachten op iemand kijk je ff het nieuws en je hebt gelijk wat om over te praten.

Greetzz en cheersss

----------


## Freek Fokker

Fles co2 geen optie? Of nos natuurlijk. Gelijk injectie kitje op je scooter bouwen, dat is wel feest dan. Zo'n nitrous purge kit is zeker het effect dat je wilt bereiken?

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Als je dan NOS er op zet waarom niet gelijk een betere uitlaat. Ff opvoeren, leuke vynl er op, neon eronder. Het is wel origineel.

Greetzz en cheersss

----------


## wimbru

Märklin heeft rookgeneratoren voor in de modelbouw; werken op 12 volt.

Wie het kleine niet begeert, is....

----------


## DJ.T

Ik denk dat niet iedereen begrijpt wat Freek bedoeld.
Met een purge kit krijg je het effect wat je vaak bij de betere racers ziet.
Voor de race blazen zij hun NO leidingen even door zodat er meteen schone NO wordt geinjecteerd. Ook staat er door het doorblazen meteen druk op de leidingen. In een race kan dit net dat kleine beetje verschil geven.
Als je de leidingen doorblaast krijg je het effect waarvan men vaak denkt dat het rook is. 
Ik heb al vaker de vraag gekregen van mensen welke rookmachine ze nou moesten kopen voor hun auto/scooter om dit effect te krijgen.
Het antwoord: Een nitrous purge kit kopen!

----------


## jaspertje

ey
ik heb wel keer gekleurde rook gezien (blauw) kwam ook uit een rookdoos
of is dat gewoon heel wat anders

mvg jaspertje

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Kijk even op ebay, staan een heleboel betaalbare NOS purge sets op!

----------


## pjbeta

> Hallo,
> 
> Als je dan NOS er op zet waarom niet gelijk een betere uitlaat. Ff opvoeren, leuke vynl er op, neon eronder. Het is wel origineel.
> 
> Greetzz en cheersss



zeg vriend, het is een projectscooter dus denk je niet dat ik dat er al op heb zitten... powerleds onder me scoot (beter effect dan neon), powerleds in me frontrooster, alle glaasjes blauw met sommige lampen blauw, special design dashboard met blauw leds, gianelli uitlaat, varioring eruit, lichtfilter onbegrensd. Word nog zwart, donkerblauw met zilver gespoten. Na het rooksysteem komen er nog halogeenspotjes bij, velgneon. En dat vind ik eigenlijk niet zo origineel meer. En een NOS kit kost 500,- Bij NOS voor scooters kun je niet pursen.

----------

